# Disconnect this connector?



## tarlyncladdath (Apr 10, 2019)

Can anyone help me figure out how to disconnect this yellow connector underneath the drivers/passenger front seats?









I slid the red part to the left but after that I honestly didn't want to play with it too much so figured I'd see if I can get some help instead of messing it up potentially.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Be careful! That would appear to be a connector for the air bags. Usually they use the yellow for airbag connections. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## tarlyncladdath (Apr 10, 2019)

Ya thats exactly why I didnt want to mess with it much without knowing exactly what I was doing  Figured yellow meant important haha. The wires from here run up into the seats.....possible that maybe I can disconnect at the seats instead but didn't get a good enough look.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Disconnect the negative battery cable.
Slide red retainer to left.
Push down on red retainer.
Lift up and rotate to the left the black "arm"


----------



## tarlyncladdath (Apr 10, 2019)

Ma v e n said:


> Disconnect the negative battery cable.
> Slide red retainer to left.
> Push down on red retainer.
> Lift up and rotate to the left the black "arm"


Ok I think that makes sense....when my speedwire arrives from Amazon US and I run it down the center of the car I'll try to disconnect it to fix my pillar panel properly that wont go back in completely right unless I get the seat out of the way.

Thanks for the help!


----------

